# buy help nikon af-s 50mm 1.8/g



## prinkkaadi (Feb 26, 2014)

hi guys getting nikon af-s 50mm 1.8/g for Rs 8290.....please hows the deal is product on amazon.in genuine the seller is Tecki-Home 

thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

link please...amazon.in is a good site...we can hope genuine products there....but you can check nikon india website for confirmation if that shop is really an authorised nikon shop or not


----------



## prinkkaadi (Feb 27, 2014)

Nikon AF-S Nikkor 50mm f/1.8G Prime Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras (Black):Amazon:Electronics

even flipkart.in is also offering discount upto 37%. I want to buy from amazon pl suggest.


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2014)

Get it because its fulfilled by Amazon in case buying from TechnoMart/ZoominCamera/Techi-Home... Pretty much genuine, i guarantee...


----------



## nac (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, both Tecki and Zoomin are good and their ratings are pretty much same. I would go with zoomin coz, I have heard and seen this sellers listing before and they have sold few 100 more products than tecki.


----------



## xtremevicky (Mar 7, 2014)

BTW, I picked up the 35mm from FK for 8.3K.

Amazing deal.


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, lately I see some nice deals from FK (surprisingly)


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Mar 7, 2014)

50mm 1.8G is available on Snapdeal for Rs 8249 with 5% discount i.e. Rs 7.8k
Few days back, it was available for as low as Rs 7.5k (plus 5% off) i.e. Rs 7k


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2014)

wow...now it seems canon 50m 1.8 and nikon AFS 50mm 1.8 is very close in price ....then canon will automatically loose the advantage of 50mm ...due to which many shifted to canon


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2014)

Lately I am keenly watching (keener than before) WTS area. I notice that  there is no 35mm f1/.8G equivalent lens in Canon or am I missing?


sujoyp said:


> wow...now it seems canon 50m 1.8 and nikon AFS 50mm 1.8 is very close in price ....then canon will automatically loose the advantage of 50mm ...due to which many shifted to canon


Most of the time you suggest that for crop body it's better to get 35mm over 50mm. Now both of 'em costs the same, we can better go for 35mm, right?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2014)

yes 35mm have the right field of view for cropped sensor .... although I use a 50mm but that I bough for reverse lens purpose in the start itself 
you can easily test the field of view ....go to a big reliance digital type shop with your friend and zoom the kit lens on 35mm and then 50mm ...you will know the difference

I always wanted to get a 35mm with my D3100 ...but then the price was 12.5-13k now it have reduced but now I have old 50mm working 

I think canon have a 40mm 2.8 stm lens which is cheap


----------



## xtremevicky (Mar 8, 2014)

35 mm is down to 7.8k at amazon.


----------

